# Screen Protector Question..



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

So after I got my tb I went to Verizon store and bought the 3 pack of screen protectors.. my problem is that these have a matte finish to them.. doesn't feel like bare screen at all, I hate it! Can anyone point me to some screen protectors that are clear and feel as much like regular screen as possible? Anti glare or gloss is the matte finish, I am trying to fine glossy ones.. Links, experiences, all info is welcomed.. thanks for the help in advance.

FYI - my mom has a Droid x and the same screen protectors from Verizon. Hers aren't matte like, although the packs are same and everything, I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

The anti glare ones are what I use I can't remember if the others feel like that or not...

MIUI all f**kin day...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> So after I got my tb I went to Verizon store and bought the 3 pack of screen protectors.. my problem is that these have a matte finish to them.. doesn't feel like bare screen at all, I hate it! Can anyone point me to some screen protectors that are clear and feel as much like regular screen as possible? Anti glare or gloss is the matte finish, I am trying to fine glossy ones.. Links, experiences, all info is welcomed.. thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> FYI - my mom has a Droid x and the same screen protectors from Verizon. Hers aren't matte like, although the packs are same and everything, I'm not sure why that is.


I currently have a Ghost Armor screen protector on. I like it. Changes the feel a bit, but in a good way I think. It makes your finger slide easier. I've also used ZAGG Invisishiled but they sometimes have an orange peel look. I've also tried SGP Steinheil screen protectors. They look very clear and they're very thin but I could not get them on without getting dust behind them. It seems like peeling the plastic off them electrically charged them and every bit of dust within a 10 mile radius stuck to the back in the half second it took for me to get them down.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I currently have a Ghost Armor screen protector on. I like it. Changes the feel a bit, but in a good way I think. It makes your finger slide easier. I've also used ZAGG Invisishiled but they sometimes have an orange peel look. I've also tried SGP Steinheil screen protectors. They look very clear and they're very thin but I could not get them on without getting dust behind them. It seems like peeling the plastic off them electrically charged them and every bit of dust within a 10 mile radius stuck to the back in the half second it took for me to get them down.


The Steinheil ultra crystal are my favorite, but they are a Female Dog to get on without any dust.. they do include a little sticky tape that you can use to lift up a bit of the protector and pull off the dust or hair, if you have pets.

They feel a little different right at first, but after a couple days I couldn't tell a difference. I've heard good things about Ghost Armor as well, but Sfeinheil would be my first choice.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have to second IBrick's suggestion of Steinheil ultra crystal. You can get a 2 pack for like 10 -12 dollars. You can barley tell its there, and it feels totally natural. I forget mine is there sometimes, and I'm using the same one I put on like a week after launch day. The first truly "crystal" clear screen protector I've ever used plus its not bad about fingerprints.

Edit: I forgot to say you can get them "buy it now" on eBay from plenty of respectable sellers and maybe on amazon. Also I promise I didn't mean to like my own post LOL.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I always go Steinheil. If you hate the matte finish, then go crystal clear. Had that on my dx and loved it. Have the matte on my bolt and love it.


----------



## spg900ny (Aug 10, 2011)

I used the ZAGG for a few months and liked it, but it does shift sometimes if your phone is exposed to any heat, like in a car dock or your pocket. I liked the texture as well. About two months ago I switched to Steinheil Ultra Crystal and as long as it is applied correctly it feels like there is no screen protector on the phone. However, in the sunlight and on the car dock, there is a hazy film like appearance that only shows up in certain light. The ZAGG didn't have that haze. I would go back to the ZAGG if they could make one that never slid around. The Steinheil I expect will last until I sell the phone, seems to be very solid. Stays put. Fingerprints and face oils are reasonable. A quick wipe on your sleeve and they're gone.


----------



## spg900ny (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry for double post. Damn phone!


----------

